# New Hyper 9 Motor not running, SME AC-X1 controller



## 1970 Ghia (Sep 4, 2020)

Madmonkeyrtu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently got a kit with a Hyper 9 and the SME AC-X1 Controller.
> 
> ...


Did you update the firmware?
And upload the clone file that matches the serial # of your motor?


----------



## Madmonkeyrtu (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi,
Yes, i updated the firmware with the one listed on the netgain website.

The controller did come pre loaded with a file.
The serial on my motor is #H9000595. 
On the link of the website (NetGain Motors, Inc. - Clone File Downloads) the serial numbers only go up to #H9000280, so not to sure what should be done there.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Madmonkeyrtu (Jul 11, 2018)

My reply has got stuck with mod approval for 8 days. Lets see if this works.


Hi,
Yes, i updated the firmware with the one listed on the netgain website.

The controller did come pre loaded with a file.
The serial on my motor is #H9000595.
On thenetgain website the serial numbers only go up to #H9000280, so not to sure what should be done there.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

You can reach out to Netgain, or you can copy one of the clone files that you can download, through the Smartview program.

Really the only difference in the clone file is the commisioning offsets for the motor, but you should have them on the tag of the motor.
Of course you can change profiles to your application.

I hope this helps.

Also if the motors are stalled, you can look in the errors on the Smartview program it should help you determine the error, also look in the battery section perhaps.. 


Mo


----------



## NikMish (Aug 29, 2019)

Have you resolved the issue? I'm in the same situation right now.
Bought the motor/controller used from running project, so I know it's good.


----------

